# Game 57, Bucks vs the new look Knicks



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (22-34) vs. New York Knicks (28-26).
> 
> WHEN: 6:30 p.m. Wednesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/116707449.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I predict disappoint...by the Bucks.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> I predict disappoint...by the Bucks.


They have to shoot better than yesterday. And stop taking 3s!!!!


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

I ****ing HATE all these close games we lose!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

This team is so freaking frustrating.

Taking bad shots, losing focus. They go through stretches where it seems as if they've never played together.


----------

